
Show HN: Simple Bash Prompt – a fast, pretty, extendable and pure bash prompt - brujoand
https://github.com/brujoand/sbp
======
nelsonenzo
this is beautiful! i noticed it has k8s support and python_env, which is
awesome. would it be hard to add AWS_PROFILE & AWS_REGION?

~~~
brujoand
Thanks! IIRC those are either set as env variables or in the aws cli config
file so it should be very easy to add. I’ve been meaning to add a proper AWS
segment as I’m about to start using AWS again myself.

